# Treatment for oligospermia ( low sperm count? Anyones hubby tried home remedys?



## mummy.wannabe

My hubby has a very low speem count, was advised to take wellman pills but another SA test showed the same results.
I was researching treatments this evening and this website came up, home remedys, wondered if anyone's hubby's have tried any home remedys and if so have the worked? 


https://www.swamiramdevmedicines.com/home-remedies/oligospermia.html


----------



## MoBaby

Never tried any of this.. My dh has very very low speem count also... Anywhere from 20 per sample to 600,000 per mL. The urologist says its unexplained and has not offered us any solutions. We have had to do icsi wih ivf.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My hubby's is just under 1 mill, it's hard isn't it, he has got the urologist on 8th June. 
What did they do? 

The hospital is still putting us for ivf whilst waiting for urologist x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Plus I'm not even sure he would want to do any home remedys x


----------



## Our Secret

Hi MummyWannabe,

Saw your post and decided to register to B & B today as it sounds like you guys are in a similar boat and nice to have a chat. We have just received my husband's 3rd SA results (very low). Have been trying to conceive for 1 year and 5 months and are due to see fertility specialist next week for first time. Have had him on all sorts of health foods and he has cut down on drinking but does not seem to have done the trick which is frustrating. Just hoping there is a solution to all of this. It's really not fun anymore!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi there
It's defo not fun.
My hubby was told to take wellman conception as it contains every vitamin that a man should need, it didnt change his test results 1 bit.
The doctor said as he's young and doesn't smoke and doesn't drink that much, proberly changing extra things wouldn't change the results.

Where are you from? 
How old are you both x


----------



## Our Secret

I'm 33 and hubby is 32 (but soon to be 33). When we started trying I thought it would be the perfect age job/lifestyle wise to have a baby but now I'm getting concerned this is going on longer than I expected! We live in London and to begin with I wondered if that was not helping things as can be quite stressful, but again, loads of people are preggers in London so I think I was just clutching at straws.

I've had him on same vitamins and it hasn't changed things either. He has never smoked but used to drink more than he should, but that has stopped and it hasn't changed the situation. Annoying!

Don't particularly like hospitals and wanted this to be a natural process but looks increasingly unlikely. How far along the line are you guys? From what I've heard things move so slowly on NHS I'm wondering if we need to think about going private....but so expensive.

x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We are both nearly 27.
We have a flat we rent out, bought a new house, both have jobs and just waiting for us to be complete.
We waited a year til after we got married to start trying coz we thought it would happen quick, how wrong were we.

I got my 1st appt through beginning of July and 10 days after that I had my 1st scan for pcos, then had 3 months of bloods taken, waited to go back, had day 21 28 and 35 bloods done as my cycles are long. ( I ovulate with no blocked tubes but not all the time) 
It wasn't til after all this that they asked for a SA test!! Stupid! I know I would have to go through it all but at least we would have known earlier it was hubby. We was devastated and was told ivf straight away would be the answer.
So waited another 90 days hubby did another SA which the same results and have no been discharged from the hospital but waiting to hear from hammersmith now.
So it's been 9 months so far. It's felt ages but it's not really. They can't just give it to you straight away.
Hubby has a urologist appt in June as they want to try find out why his count is so low, we are hoping to get a 1st appt at hammersmith before June.
And that I'll be pregnant by the end of the year.
After your 1st appt they should give you a tough date to start ivf.

Don't give up hope.we will both get there.

I think we all clutch at straws, it's what we all do best x


----------



## Our Secret

We were older when we got married and still waited 1.5 years before trying, a lot of our friends got right to it! Similarly to you, I honestly thought it would just happen, 12 months of trying max. We didn't feel ready straight away but at least we would have known there was an issue sooner. 

I know what you mean about time flying, even if the prospect of waiting a number of months seems ages at the time. It must be reassuring to know that you are very likely to pregnant by the end of the year. That's not that far away and exciting. Let's keep each other updated on progress, fingers crossed x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's all what ifs my hubby says.
I said do you wish we had of tried earlier, he wasn't ready at the time coz he wanted to be in a house and we hadn't got ours yet.
So if we had of fallen straight away we wouldn't have been able to afford the house, so having a baby at that time wasn't an option.

Private ivf is very expensive but have you thought about egg donation?
If you donate eggs you get ivf for yourself for free in a lot of hospitals. As they are desperate for eggs.
I have thought about it and would consider it In the future. hubby isn't too keen as if 1 of your eggs turns into a baby, at 18 they can ask who the egg donnar was, and you just don't know complications it may cause you, but I'd love to help women who don't ovulate.

Yes defo keep me informed it will be lovely to keep chatting x


----------



## Our Secret

Had a mini meltdown this evening as arrived home to a letter from fertility clinic saying I had failed to turn up for an appointment last week that I had actually rearranged for next week. Not what I needed after yesterday's news and just hoping appointment next week still stands.

Thank you for sharing your experience and feelings about all this, it is nice to have someone to talk to. 

I'm not at all sure about the egg donation thing, I'd like to help people but the consequences could be huge like you say. 

How do you use Baby & Bump? Are there any other threads you'd recommend? I don't want to get too obsessed with all this, and am going to try and limit time on internet but I think B & B is probably a good thing in moderation. What do you think? x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh no
Don't panic I'm sure it's all fine. You know modern technology, it could have still said you were due an appt so sent you a letter but still had your new appt in too.
Ring up and just check x

I don't mind sharing anything, if it helps someone else know what to expect and not as upset then that's great. A lot of people have helped me with info and it's reassuring.

I've Been on the site since before we were trying to conceive.
I've prov been through every section.
I don't get upset reading stuff like some, just wish I was in that situation.
I most go on the long term trying to conceive or assisted.

I love looking at bump pictures and birth stories, baby names and the buying and selling page. It depends how you deal with things.
Have a look through sections and you get to know what gives you the most help or info.

A lot of people are in our situation on here if not worse and we can all get through it with other people advise and kind words on encouragement. It's lovely x


----------



## MoBaby

hey the doc did genetic testing and karotype..dh is normal male. slightly high fsh and borderline testosterone. dh is unexplained according to urologist and wanted to do mTESE but have had enough sperm for ivf/icsi twice going for a third. uro wont order any more tests and says there is nothing we can do. dh had torsion on one side and a hernia on the other.torsion can cause testicular failure and hernia repair can damage things. so we are holding out on mTESE as long as we have a frozen backup and fresh on day of. his count is anywhere from under 100 total sperm to 600,000. icsi is the only option.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I don't understand all the lingo of the male testing so I'll google all that when I get home from work. Thanks for letting me know.
It's so different for men as most can be helped. I'm getting fed up of hearing from a lot of family and friends, oh once you've had a 1st baby you should fall, I say yes that could be the case if I was the problem, they hear it on tv and assume that's what will happen, when I told me nan about having ivf and what was involved, she said oh let's hope you fall pregnant before all that has to happen. some don't understand.

So when's your 3rd ivf?


----------



## MoBaby

in freaking july! the wait is torture! clinic doesnt do ivf in june(odd) so that added 4 wks on which i wasnt expecting! i start contraceptives w/may cycle (af due may 11) and will take until june 24 then stims. so about 67 days! ugh!


----------



## Our Secret

MoBaby, that sounds like quite detailed testing, I wonder if my husband will have to have more tests as he's only had SA so far. Very best of luck for your 3rd IVF, my fingers are crossed.

MummyWannabe, meltdown continued yesterday when I discovered appointment I thought I had next week at fertility clinic will not be happening. Have to be re-referred by GP. I won't go on any more but let's just say the NHS online booking system is not very reliable. 

Thank you again for your kind words of encouragement etc. I hope you are in a good place right now, and that I will return to that place soon!

At least it is Friday x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow mobaby July!!! The good thing is that you have a date at least, time is flying by but I k ow waiting is horrible.
I can't wait to find out the date for us.

My hubby had 2 SAs and now going through urologist, your hUbby will have to go through that too, as they want to know what's actually wrong with then, but most of the time it's just unexplained infertility as men are harder to test than women.
They will still get the ball rolling with ivf tho at the same time.

Yes I think sometimes this online booking things aren't the correct way to go about it, we've done it 2 times and had no problems but I can see how it happens, the computer system might not transfer the data correct and some people get missed out.

There still letting you have your appt?
Hopefully ul get it soon and they will fast track you, did they understand what had happened? X

Hubby and I are off today so going to chill out x


----------



## Our Secret

MummyWannabe, hope you've had a lovely day chilling, how nice.

Basically I originally made a booking online for the start of the month then went back into online booking system to rearrange for next week due to unavoidable work stuff. It seemed to let me do it and as the system does not issue a confirmation email (which I think is really bad) I didn't know that the appointment had not been rearranged successfully. Never again. You live and learn. Both the clinic and GP receptionist were understanding on the phone but that doesn't mean they will make a new appiontment any sooner. They were talking in 5 weeks time-ish....

Hope you have good weekends planned x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh bloody hell. Stupid online thing. Hope the time flys
Had a lovely day off yesterday and working all weekend now.

Had some good news this morning, I got my hospital appt through for Wednesday 9th may!! So only just over 2 weeks away. I can't wait to find out what's said and I could roughly find out when I would be starting ivf. It's hard waiting but when you get good news it's exciting x


----------



## Our Secret

That's brilliant news, yay! It is progress which is great.

We are off to the GP on Wednesday to get some advice on SA results and what to do next.

x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They do SA tests 90 days apart coz new sperm is made then.

Hope you get some answers x

The next 2 weeks can't come any sooner x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The letter was sent to my mums so hadn't actually read it yet. We have to go have another scan for me and another SA for Lawrence done before we go for the actual appt in 2 weeks!!
So that's 2 days off work already. God knows why they can't get the scans from the other hospital I've been through already. And how they expect law to do the sample and get on the train and find the hospital etc as they normally say hand in the sample within 40 minutes. More bloody stress to have x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Booked my scan for Friday and they like you to be on your period. Ive normally got really long cycles of 40 odd days but since we were told we were refered to ivf my cycles have got shorter. Really weird!
Hubby also has to do his sample at the hospital, he's not looking forward to that ha 

How is everyone x


----------



## Our Secret

I know what you mean about the testing, the prospect of having to do the same tests over and over again does not fill me with joy. Let's face it, they are not the nicest and are quite daunting, so not something you want to have to repeat unless you really have to. I would have thought it's pretty expensive getting tested and retested too.

I've had a scan but it was mid cycle. Not very pleasant having one when you are on your period. Really don't want to have to do that. Gosh, I'm going to have to get used to people investigating my lady bits as it looks like we are going to need some help to get preggers. Ugh...

Also know what you mean about the whole work situation. Have you told your manager what's going on and that you wil be needing some time off?

x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've had an internal scan before and ultrasound too, then an internal to check my tubes but all had to be done once my period had finished. I'm really not looking forward to this, what if it's really heavy! It's freaking me out. They Also want a medical student present. I can say no.

We have just had a new manager at work so I've had to tell the new manager the whole story. He understands but I haven't told the owner of the business. I don't know if I want to yet or if I should just tell him when I fall pregnant. I don't know how many days I'm going to need off. 
I've got 6 days holiday left to take. I also work weekends. It all depends when I get the date to start ivf as you need to take it easy for a few days after egg transfer x

How are you feeling about the whole thing? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So as per usual I wake up with a horrible feeling in my tum when it comes to having any hospital appointment.
Law found doing the sample at the hospital very weird but needed to be done.
I had another scan which I've already had before but as this 1 I was on my period they saw a lot more. I found out I have polysistic cysts on my left ovaries and endometriosis on my right ovaries. Bit of a shock as they didn't see it before.
It doesn't change any thing for us as we already know we will be having ivf, it just explains why my cycles are so long and why they are so heavy and painful.

Glad that's all over and really looking forward to our 1st ivf appointment on weds 9th x

Going to have a lovely chill out weekend x

How is everyone doing x


----------



## Our Secret

Hi there,

Sorry for not replying sooner. 

Well done for getting through today. Not a pleasant thing to have done but at least you are getting some answers which is a good thing, and it all helps to build a picture of what is going on in there. It really isn't long until your first IVF appointment as well which is positive.

We visited our GP this week which wasn't as bad as I was expecting. She said that the good news is that there are some sperm in my partner's samples, just not many. Obviously some men have none which must be v tough news. All so unexpected as no symptoms for a low sperm count.

So Dr says there are things that can hopefully be done to get me pregnant (ISCI?) and we now need to explore fertility treatment. Whole thing is yuk but if it works it will be worth it. 

Work wise, I'm keeping as much as I can to myself for now. I think it's easier.

You deserve a chilled weekend. I'm having one too.

x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Did she mention how many million sperm your hubby has?
The norm is 20 million. My hubby has just under 1 million. So I think we will be having isci
When they inject the sperm into your eggs. We haven't been told yet but with a low count that's what they normally do.
It's a very hard thing to accept but we have no choice. 
It really is hitting me now what's going to happen. I saw the theatre today there they operate to get your eggs out and in. Made me shiver with nerves. I'm going to be very emotional at all this but when we have that baby/ babies in our arms it will be worth it.

Have you been thinking about twins? I can't stop thinking about them x


----------



## Our Secret

In some ways I think twins would be a good thing, but never saw it for myself. We would like to have 2 children and it looks like having 1 is going to be a lot more complicated than expected so can see the temptation to go for 2 while we are at it. 

On other hand, I do worry about my health and health of babies and there are a lot more risks (short and long term) with having more than 1. I guess it is worth us asking if (cross fingers) we get to that stage. And then there is looking after them once they arrive...don't think I could go back to work with 2. Although I would probably be so happy I wouldn't mind :happydance:

GP mentioned ISCI to us too. Don't know details of SA results - just very low, kind of off the scale for analysis. Expect we will get that level of detail when we see a specialist.

Can empathise with how you are feeling about treatments. I'm not keen on hospitals and quite squeemish (maybe part of reason why we waited!) so don't know how I will cope with fertility treatment process. Bit of a nightmare. Just going to have to give it a go I guess and see how we get on x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes twins will be a lot more strain on your body but so many people have them now, they look after you more if you have twins too. I think if we are allowed to have 2 eggs put back then we will. Not sure on the hospitals policy yet. Hopefully they will go through that at the appointment.

I am very nervous about all the hospital stuff. I have never been into hospital for anything major, only into a&e as a child. Never broke any bones etc which makes it more nerve racking. Id never even had a smear before all of this. Still makes me nervous about having the internal scans but when it's started I'm fine. Suppose I should get used to it as when we actually have a baby we will have loads of people looking down there x 

I can't wait to have a baby!!!! Just want it to happen now x


----------



## Suzie1985

My hubby had a sperm analysis on Friday and his came back at under 1 million. Gutted is not the word. Going to get another test done then consider ivf abroad. 
He takes wellman vitamins, doesn't smoke or drink, very fit and healthy. Just ordered some Macca tablets which I have read can help so will see if they do the trick. Can't help feeling negative though x


----------



## Our Secret

Spoke to my mum about the twins idea after you mentioned it, mummy.wannabe, and she didn't seem too worried about risks either. Think you're right to talk to specialist when you see them and find out if it is possible and what the pros and cons are. I think I should do the same, even though I'm nervous. I'm also the same about hospitals, never really had to go which I'm grateful for. Have had regular smears but find them quite uncomfortable.

Welcome Suzie1985, I know how tough this news can be. We had 3 SA done before confirmation of a problem so you never know, things may come back quite differently next time round. Apparently the results can vary quite a bit from month to month.

How long have you been TTC?

I naively thought it would be quite easy for my husband and I to conceive as no obvious problems and I am quite regular but as I keep saying to myself there are no symptoms for a low sperm count.

I've been having nice chats with mummy.wannabe so please join us if it helps x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey suzie
I'm Hayley
Where are you from?

My hubby has had 4 SAs now and they have all said under 1 million. It really is a shook at 1st but make sure you keep talking about it coz it does make it easier. I remember when we were 1st told and I just bust into tears, it's really not what we were expecting at all. 
It's still hard and I find having a cry every now and then really helps so I don't bottle it up.

I've had 8 months of tests and going to my 1st ivf appointment in London 9th may. So looking forward to it! Hoping to find out when we are going to start.

Why do you think of going abroad for ivf?
The Nhs aren't bad really x


----------



## Suzie1985

Thank you for your support. I think this is going to be a long emotional journey but onwards and upwards.

We have being ttc for one year. Just went to get checked to see if we were both ok. My ultrasound came back fine but unfortunately not poor hubby. We had the first test done privately. But going to ring the drs tomorrow to discuss with them. We are open to options. I just worry they will say we haven't been trying long enough or we are too young for ivf (me 26, hubby 30) and send us away. 

Like the sound of going abroad for 2 weeks and getting everything done there and then and hopefully come back pregnant. A cheeky holiday would be good too.

We live in Windsor, Berkshire. 

Any advice would be great. As I said we only found this out on Friday and think we are still in shock.

Thank you again girls, your really kind x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

both hubby and 1 are 26 and i think you just have to be over 23. 
i think it may be 2 years trying before you can actually have the suregery but dont quote me on that. 
it all depends if you have the money to go private. we defo dont. 
do you know that if you are willing to donate your eggs to other ladies that you get ivf for free. we have thought about it if you want to have more children in the future, the only thing is that when the child ( thats if your eggs actually take and become a baby for someone else and those parents tell that child that they came from someone elses eggs) that at 18 that child can ask the hospital your name and they can find you. but its all ifs and buts. i personally wouldnt mind if that child wanted to find me as im sure they would just want to know what type of person you are and wouldnt consider that child mine.

go see your gp and get your appointment started here just incase you dont end uo going private etc there is no harm starting and trying for a year is what they want you to have done before starting at the hospital.

anything you want to ask ill try my best to answer.

it is an emotional journey and i am defo an emotional person so this is going to be hard but aslong as you tell people that are close to you your situation they can be there to support you.
im lucky that both my family and hubbys family are very supportive and know how much we want this x

what makes it harder for me is that my younger brother who is 22 has got a 4 month old little girl, it was very hard for me to except. i absolutely love her, Eliza, but cant help but think i should have been 1st x


----------



## Suzie1985

I know what you mean lovely. Everyone is getting pregnant at the moment. It's very hard to deal with. Considered deleting Facebook on a few occasions to avoid anymore announcements but that's just selfish of me.

We did consider egg sharing but don't think it's for us. 

Where abouts are you having your ivf? How did you start the ball rolling with this rollercoaster? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

we are having it at the hammersmith hospital in london, it was a lovely hospital and heard nothing but good stuff about it.

we went to doctors after been trying a year and they put us forward to have a consulation at our local hospital. did 3 months of blood tests.
had an ultrasound to check my ovaries for cysts, had internal sca, had my tubes checked, hubby had test, had hiv test, hep tests day 21, 25 and 30 bloods coz i have long cycles, 8 months later refered to hammersmith, got our appt for 9th may and was told to book a scan and another SA as they like you to have them done there. 
and hopefully be told when we can be starting on the 9th x


----------



## Suzie1985

Sounds like you have had a positive experience so far with drs and hospitals. That's really good. 
How far away you from Hammersmith? 

Have you started a journal on here? Would be nice to read if you have x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's a 30-40 minute train ride and lots of underground from kings cross for us. Wasn't too bad to find. It's right next to wormwood prison which I thought was going to be really tough area but it wasn't too bad.
If your in windsor where do you think you would go?
There was only hammersmith, Leicester, Oxford etc and those are too far away from us, like 2-3 hours drive.

No I haven't done a journal, I wouldn't have thougt mine would be that interesting really. Might do when I've had my ivf so it's a full story. Haven't even thought about it.

I did have 1 horrible doctor who was pregnant at the time but they way she told me to loose weight really upset me, she just l


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's a 30-40 minute train ride and lots of underground from kings cross for us. Wasn't too bad to find. It's right next to wormwood prison which I thought was going to be really tough area but it wasn't too bad.
If your in windsor where do you think you would go?
There was only hammersmith, Leicester, Oxford etc and those are too far away from us, like 2-3 hours drive.

No I haven't done a journal, I wouldn't have thougt mine would be that interesting really. Might do when I've had my ivf so it's a full story. Haven't even thought about it.

I did have 1 horrible doctor who was pregnant at the time but they way she told me to loose weight really upset me, she just looked me up and down and said, so are you on a diet then. I said no not at the mo, so she said well there's no point doing this of your not going to put your all into it. Which did upset me.

I didn't have her again. I nearly came close to having her on my last appt but so glad I didn't x


----------



## Suzie1985

She sounds like a dragon! 

Well if we did go through Nhs we would probably go to Hammersmith also. It's about 30 minute drive for us which isn't too bad. Hubby has made an appointment tomorrow with the dr so will see what they say then.
To be honest ivf in Cyprus is sounding more promising by the hour but not going to rush into anything until we have considered all our options.
We are going on holiday tomorrow so will have time to think everything through.

Will you be starting your ivf on 9th may? How is your hubby taking everything? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah defo think of all your options. I just know that our standards for health are very high and abroad there not so.

That doctor was defo not nice! Especially someone that was pregnant herself! It's nothing to do with my weight, I have polysistic ovary on 1 side and endometriosis on the other which makes me cycles long but they always blame the weigh 1st. I lost a stone and a half.

The 9th may is our 1st ivf appt so we will just be talking about the process I'll need, as isci is what I'll need. They pick the good eggs and inject 1 good sperm into the egg where as ivf they just let the sperm and egg do its thing naturally.

Where you going away? X


----------



## Suzie1985

We are going to Florida then onto a Caribbean cruise. Really looking forward to it after a long weekend. It will be nice to see some sun.

Will you have to keep going back and forth to Hammersmith when you have the injections? Are you telling your work? 

Well done on your weight loss x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow that sounds amazing!!! Ive been lots of places in America but would love to go to carribean.

I have told my manager and friends at work, there's only 6 of us anyway. Haven't
Told the boss. I was going to on Thursday but I had an emotional day and didn't coz I would have cried.
When it's time to have your injections the nurse shows you how to do it and you give yourself 2 a day I think. There is no way I can do it, my hubby will have to and a lady at work said she will if I need 1 in the day. I think you have them for 2 weeks and it basically stops everything so your hormones will be all over the place, then after those you have 1 different injection and it forces you to produce as many eggs as possible, then you have a scan to check youve got eggs, then all being well they do egg collection a few days later, then 3-5 days after they've checked all the eggs, cleaned them and the sperm, selected the best egg/eggs and put them back. Think you also sniff drugs or have more injections to make your womb ready to help egg stick.

There's so much involved, it's all scary and an intense 2-3 weeks once you start x
That's why I'm not sure how long you would have to stay if you did it abroad x


----------



## Our Secret

Mummy.Wannabe, I think you look really beautiful in your wedding photos and cannot imagine that you need to lose weight.

Can't help but think that if we are going to have problems getting pregnant we are going to have problems and there may not be a huge amount we can do about it. There doesn't seem to be any logic to the whole thing which I find hard to deal with. You think you're doing all the right things lifestyle wise and it still doesn't happen. Other people make no changes to their lifestyle and it happens within a few months. Difficult to get your head around and I had a few days of feeling life is unfair after our last SA results, but I do realise it's not as simple as that and things could be worse. 

So far we've seen 2 GPs who have been very good and understanding. I think the treatment cycle takes between 4-8 weeks once you start, and that's without the tests that need to happen beforehand. V scary and I just hope we can make it work, must be heartbreaking to go through invasive procedures and then to get a negative result. Let's cross fingers and really hope for the best outcome for all of us x:hugs:


----------



## Suzie1985

You stay for 6 days in Cyprus. Had a reply back today from the coordinator there. Sounds really good. She has explained everything really clearly in the email. I would do the injections before flying out there.
Spoke to a few ladies on another forum that have been there and they really rate it. They have a high success rate.

I think I would only want one embryo putting back in though. What about you? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

thank you our secret, but i did put on just under 3 stone on my honeymoon!! had a great one tho ha got married nearly 3 years ago now.

yes life is defo unfair sometimes but this is what we have to do to have a baby. just think how loved our babies will be. we will have been waiting for them for such a long time that they will be truley wanted. 
i would love twins to be honest.
how much is it in cyprus suzie? 

whats your name 'our secret' x


----------



## Suzie1985

Where did you go on honeymoon hunni?

It's £2300 for the whole package which includes ivf and isci. 5 nights accommodation, transfers to hospital.
Have to buy meds before you get out there and book own flights.
Sounds really reasonable.

The clinic is called Dogus if you fancy having a nosey x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

we traveled around austrailia for a month, was lovely. 

wow that does sound reasonable!! so maybe upto 3500 with the flights and a bit of spending money. thats not too bad at all x

yeah i might have a look thanks x


----------



## Suzie1985

Hubby went to drs this mornings and they have said he has to go to the local hospital to do a sample. Did you get told this? 
His Dr didn't want to know x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

As I went to the doctor 1st who then refered us to hospital, so he did the 1st 1 through them. The hospitals gave us a list of your local places that analysise the sperm, as your doctor can't do it. 
But he has been to his own doctor who was lovely about it.

At the hammersmith it's just a drop in centre no appointments but you have to have a referring letter from doctor or another hospital. 
Did he get a letter from his doctor x


----------



## Suzie1985

He got a piece of paper saying to take it to a local hospital. Pathology department. Does that sound right? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We last went to andrology. Can't think what pathology is. But if he goes to the wrong department they will point him in the right direction x


----------



## Our Secret

I went to our GP after 6 months of TTC as I'd been having v heavy periods and wanted to get checked, I was a bit worried and thought that something should have happened on baby front.

I had some bloods done and an internal scan. Everything looked good so we carried on trying for another 6 months hoping for the best.

Went back to GP after 12 months and they suggested we get hubby checked out. They gave him a sheet with instructions and a sample pot for him to do his business and then rush over to hospital (within an hour) to drop off for analysis.

They got him to repeat it in exactly the same way 1 month later.

3rd time he booked a room in the hospital and he did his business there and handed in the sample straight away. At that point they were able to confirm there was a problem and said we would probably need some help getting pregnant and were happy to refer us. I think they want to be absolutely sure that there is an issue, but it is not the most pleasant process to get to that point. 

So I think it sounds right, but I'd probably try another GP next time (probably sound sexist but I'd go with female) as they really should be more helpful and understanding. Sorry to hear they were rubbish, not what you need x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

it does make you feel worse when you get a shitty person, dont they understand how we may be feeling, tho they proberly dont.

it all seems so far away at the beginning but the time does fly by really and we should all be starting soon x


----------



## Our Secret

Hope you are having a good weekend. No significant update from us but wanted to check in to say 'hi'.

mummy.wannabe, not long until your appointment now, that's exciting. I hope it goes well and let us know how you get on.

x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

heyyy
how are you?

i will start getting excited about the appointment after ive finished working this weekend as i hate working them.
had a lovely day with hubby yesterday he had the day off with me. took me shopping bought me a lovely lunch, came home and on the way, stopped in traffic and some van smashed into the back of us. it gave me the shock of my life, never been in a crash or accident before. i couldnt stop shaking.
then today i got a massive electric shock from a broken light bulb in our work fridge it went all across my chest and i did cry because it was a big shock.
so not having good luck at the mo. hopefully it doesnt really come in 3s ha 

what you been up to? 
have you bought any baby stuff at all? i have loads as didnt realise this was going to be the way i would happen, and whilst we were trying it made me happy to buy stuff, so i have loads oops.

ive been speaking to another lady from london on babyandbump app on my phone and she has said that we can defo have 2 eggs put back as thats the nhs rules but only on day 3. but have read loads of good results of day 3 transfer so thats what we will be doing x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

heyyy
how are you? can i ask your name? im hayley 

i will start getting excited about the appointment after ive finished working this weekend as i hate working them.
had a lovely day with hubby yesterday he had the day off with me. took me shopping bought me a lovely lunch, came home and on the way, stopped in traffic and some van smashed into the back of us. it gave me the shock of my life, never been in a crash or accident before. i couldnt stop shaking.
then today i got a massive electric shock from a broken light bulb in our work fridge it went all across my chest and i did cry because it was a big shock.
so not having good luck at the mo. hopefully it doesnt really come in 3s ha 

what you up to? 
have you bought any baby stuff at all? i have loads as didnt realise this was going to be the way i would happen, and whilst we were trying it made me happy to buy stuff, so i have loads oops.

ive been speaking to another lady from london on babyandbump app on my phone and she has said that we can defo have 2 eggs put back as thats the nhs rules but only on day 3. but have read loads of good results of day 3 transfer so thats what we will be doing x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

heyyy


----------



## mummy.wannabe

sorry not sure what went on then ha x


----------



## Suzie1985

God you poor thing. Hope your ok? It's so frightening when someone drives into the back of you. Did he give you all his details?

In Cyprus they transfer the best 3 embryos. Initially I only wanted one, but I'm in Florida at the moment and seen a few twins. To be honest it's made me think I would actually like twins. 
So think we are going to have 2 or 3 embryos put back. Apparently the chance of triplets is 1% but I suppose that doesn't mean anything if you are that 1%. Lol.

Not bought any baby stuff yet, I know if I bought one thing I couldn't stop. X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hows florida? a lot nicer than here ha 

im fine thanks, i was shaken up for awhile and feel a bit achey but ok. yes we got details and whilst hubby was geting that i took photos on my phone.

wow 3, i think i would have the 3 put back if i could because of the chance 1 wouldnt take, but you have to think about having triplets!! scary.

ive bought way too much to tell you, ill upload photos one day ha x


----------



## Suzie1985

It's lovely here. 90 degrees every day. Perfect! Can't believe a week yesterday we found out about hubby's sperm count. Feels like a life time ago. That reminds me The Harley Street clinic told us they would phone with my AMH results within 5 working days but they haven't. Doesn't matter too much because I have to have a few more tests done for Cyprus and they need to be on day 2, 3 or 4 of my period.

Will you be taking bc pills to regulate your cycle before ivf? I don't really understand when you start taking them? A month before? 
I always thought my cycles were really regular (usually 31 or 32 days) but this month only had 24 days which is weird for me x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What's AMH?

I'm not keen on taking bc pill again to be honest but if that's what they tell me to do then I
Will. My cycles were long but as soon as we were told that we were being refered for ivf for definate they started to get more regular. Weird huh..
From 45 days to 33-35days. 
Thought the injections determine when you'll start your period x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

And 90 degrees would be way too hot for me but it's all sir con isn't it to that's fine x


----------



## Suzie1985

AMH is some blood test we needed doing if we were going to do the egg sharing programme. 

I don't think the injections do determine when you start your period but I could be wrong. It's quite popular to be put on the pill before ivf which does seem odd when it stops you getting pregnant.

It is all air con here. Sometimes too cold but I do love the heat!

Is it next week you go for your hospital appointment? You must be so excited. I am excited for you! X


----------



## Baby2867

My friend had her husband take a vitamin called Count Boost for men. I think he was at maybe 8 million, and for the second iui, after taking the vitamin it went up to 30 million. She got pregnant that month.


----------



## MoBaby

if your dh does count boost he should take it with fertilaid for men. they work together. dh is on then now and will go in mid june to freeze a sample. hopefully the count is improved. he will have been on it over 4 months then.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Count boost and fertilaid together? He is taking extra zinc and wellman conception. No change since he's started taking it.
I'll look up these pills, thank you x 

I am getting excited about the appointment. It's this Wednesday!! So 3 days woo
I just can't wait to find out what's going on and how long we should expect to be waiting. It's the only appointment I'll be excited about I think, the rest I've been so nervous about x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The pills are American so not sure we can get them here in uk, would have to have them shipped over x


----------



## Our Secret

MoBaby & Baby2867, I may have a look into count boost thank you, although hubby is already taking a multivitamin.

Mummy.Wannabe, so sorry to hear about your car accident and electric shock. Truly the last thing you need right now. I'm sure the run of bad luck is over and things will start to look more positive after your appointment. I've not bought any baby stuff yet. Probably won't do that until I'm quite far along. If I manage to get pregnant I think it will take a long time for it to sink in and for me to really believe it. It must be fun doing a bit of shopping though. I'll definitely be making up for it if (fingers crossed) the time comes :laugh2: Something definitely to look forward to...

Suzie1985, hope you are having a wonderful holiday. Weather not good here so you have chosen a perfect time to catch some rays!

x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Suzie I thought because the injections force you into producing nothing at all, you do those for 2 weeks then have a different injection which does the complete opposite and makes you product as many eggs as poss you would start your period soon after that.
Haven't read up on that part really.
I should start reading up properly on the injections and what it actually does etc

Ive read lots and have seen woman say they were back on the pill but never understood why, the pill gives you a forced bleed after the packet I know x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We were recommended to take wellman conception as it has everything in it. But no change, my hubby had measles as a child and they say that can kill sperm off so not sure it would improve. 

I haven't bought anything for ages but 1 little sleep suit when we found out we were defo bring refered to ivf. It was a little lady bird suit was too cute x


----------



## Our Secret

mummy.wannabe, even the thought of a sleep suit makes me go awwww! Let's hope you have a little one on the way to enjoy it soon. Closest I've got is window shopping. There is a lot of very cute stuff out there and hubby has to drag me away from shop windows sometimes. Hope work is going ok x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey 
just got back from london, been a long day. 
our car is undrivable coz too dangerous so getting a courtesy tomorrow.

anyhooo so we finally got some answers we were looking for.
we were told we can start ivf asap. i have to ring to book an appointment on monday, to give the doctor enough time to submit a form for the funding.

the nurse will teach me how to do the injections, i think i go back after 5 days to see how my ovaries are doing then back a few days after that. 

they said there are added complications because i have pcos on 1 side and endometriosis on the other, so they cant give me as high dose of drugs as other or i could get the syndrone where the ovaries over stimulate and you get very ill. he described it like when you have your peroid it hurts from time to time but them they have been stimulated the pain increases so much more. he said something like i had 46 eggs on the pcos side and not many on the other.
so if ivf does work for us i have to have an operation to remove a chunk of tissue from 1 side and somthing else from the other,
so there al what ifs so have to see what happens.
i have to see the councillor to help us deal with it all and if it does work, he said we can go as many times as we like x

so i could be starting in june or july x
how exciting and scary x


----------



## Our Secret

Brilliant news! Can't believe you will be booking an appointment on Monday...the system does work! And the process doesn't sound too bad, injections, check up, and then back again.

Hopefully it will all work quite easily and they won't need to do any further surgery. 

I think counselling is a good idea actually. It may be good to talk to someone about things, although talking to people on B & B really is lovely too.

June or July to start is sooooo exciting :happydance: but it is scary as well x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes the system does work ha

I'm l


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm looking forward to finding out when we can go back. Then I'll know a rough date for starting. I really wanted to ring when I got home but can't ha 

We will have to go back to the hospital another 5 times. We are possibly thinking we might stay in a hotel for a few days/ a week once we get started as it cost £30 each to go up to London a day plus £5 parking so we may be able to get a good deal for a hotel and saves the stress of traveling back and forth. 
We could be going up every other day for a week, as once you've taken your 1st injection you go back 5 days later for a scan then every other day to see how your getting on.
We would stay up there from that 5th day x


----------



## Our Secret

There is a lot of going back and forth in a short space of time. It is difficult to know how to manage that. 

I'm also thinking about what I would do work wise...not easy this is it. Getting pregnant is a full time job for some of us:laugh2:

You must be excited about booking the appointment and progressing things x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

yes its defo a full time thing ha i know its on my mind all the time.

ive tried to tell my boss a few times but have chickened out. i was going to wait and see what they said today and then i need to just tell him. im sure he is waiting for this moment. were a young married couple with no children so far, he just wont be expecting the ivf thing. its just hard to tell a man about it that i dont really like nor really want him to know, but he may say i can have a few days off paid. you never know.

have you told any family or friends? anyone at work at all? 
i have read that some ladies didnt tell there bosses and after egg collection went to the doctors and said they weren well enough to work and wrote on the sick note that they had gyno problems or something. id rather mine know coz i know hed end up finding out and get annoyed with me for not saying.

i am excited but not, if you understand. its all becoming very real and ive had a horrible feeling in my tum all day since. im just scared about the surgery and it not working really. being too emotional through it and stressing myself out really x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

also hubbys count has gone up. from 1 million to 5.3 million x


----------



## Our Secret

That's such good news about your hubby's count. Amazing improvement! Do you think he's done anything in particular to improve it? Bound to be a good thing for chances of IVF success.

It is really difficult not to think about baby thing, sometimes I have to keep myself in check and say 'stop it', I don't think obsessing is a good thing but it's so hard.

Hopefully your boss will be sympathetic when you talk to him. It is difficult especially if he is a man (there I am being sexist again). It's the kind of thing you just want to hide yourself away for a few weeks and get it done, rather than the world and his wife knowing about it. 

As my B & B name suggests, I've not told many people but hubby hasn't been so subtle. My immediate family know, a few friends and only 1 person at work, you just never know who they may have talked to so it is probably more out there than I realise. 

I think I'd be feeling exactly the same as you about it, I'd be excited but also very nervous about the procedures and them not working. From what I've picked up on here the injections and egg collection are not great but the transfer isn't too bad. Maybe you can start planning some 'safe' activities to do while you are having your cycle - maybe you could ask at your next appointment what is safe to do? E.g. a massage, that kind of thing. Might be nice to treat yourself while you are going through a difficult process x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

To be honest my hubby hasn't actually taken many pills. He was taking wellman conception he took 1 packet and then slowly kept forgetting coz he was taking them at night after his dinner. I honestly think its a stress thing in some cases. The same as my cycles being shorter since being refered to ivf, I think his changed. Like a release being told something is actually going to happen now.

I didn't tell my boss yesterday, my manager said no too. I was all geared up to tell him and then my manager put doubts in my head. 
He said if you were just trying for a baby you would tell your boss would you? I said no, but it's a totally different thing now. He's a new manager Nd has got a clue what my boss is like.
I'm telling him Monday because if I phone up sick after any part of this he will understand why and I won't have to lie. I'd rather not use my holiday if I don't need to. He might let me have a few hospital days paid for maybe. also if it doesn't happen 1st time he will get suspicious about the amount of time off I will be needing.

I was obsessive for quite awhile and you do calm down from that it's just a coping mechanism.That's when I kept buying stuff.

I'm going to phone up today and see if the funding is in place, If not I'll ring Monday. 

I'm truely petrified of going into that surgery room without my hubby. Heard there's about 4-5 doctors in the room to do egg collection.
I will be taking the time off work if I don't feel up to after any stage coz I'm not risking any of it. I find my job stressful and even more stressful at the weekends x

Have you heard anymore on an apointment? X


----------



## Our Secret

You wouldn't tell your boss if you were trying for a baby but it is going to be difficult to conceal IVF. I think you are right to tell him I don't think we have much choice. Egg collection does sound terrifying but you have had the dye test which is meant to be painful so you are a bit prepared.

We have had a new appointment time through for June x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's good about the appointment. Sorry If you've said that before my memory is getting worse ha x
I'll defo be telling my boss Monday morning I just need to get it over and done with.

Yes I've had the dye thing and it was uncomfortable at a few stages but nothing I was expecting. 
I still haven't read up on that process yet. Been trying to take in that ivf is happening soon really. I have the weekend off so I will do done research x 

Any plans for the weekend? X


----------



## Our Secret

I hope tomorrow goes ok with your boss, my fingers are crossed.

Weekend has been relaxed with not much going on, and it has stopped raining at last. Hope you have had a good weekend x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

We have had a chilled out weekend too just did some jobs around the house, went to cinema and just veged out really. Which is always lovely.

I had forgot about telling my boss ha I will defo try and do it tomorrow, I've got too x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Got my next appointment on weds 30th may for the group chat and then get my prescription for the injections. Then see when I can start from there x


----------



## Our Secret

Sounds like it is all moving along nicely, wonder what you'll talk about at the group chat x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I think it will be the whole process so we all know what to expect. And then you go off individually so you can ask questions in private.

I told my boss and he said he already knew!! How, I don't know. Not sure if he meant he just knew about us trying for a baby and not the ivf. He said its the worlds worst best kept secret! He could have pretended he didn't know. He's one of them people that if he gives you a compliment, he takes it back with another comment. Not sure if my old manager told him or he's heard us talking. 
I work in a coffee shop inside a garden centre so he could have heard me talking to people. Who knows. But I really didn't need him to say that! I did get upset telling him as when I have to tell people the full story I get emotional.

How are you? X


----------



## Our Secret

Well done for telling your boss, it cannot have been an easy conversation. He really could have handled it better by the sounds of things but some people aren't very good at handling these kind of sensitive issues. At least it is done now. :hugs:

I think it is natural to get upset when you're talking about it. Every time I speak to a doctor for me. 

Been busy at work so that is keeping me occupied x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

it was hard but done now.

thats good your keeping busy it does make the time go by quicker x


----------



## Suzie1985

Hi girls,

Just got back from holiday. Had a fab time until we got home and saw a letter from Harley street basically telling us everything we already knew. Hubby's seman analysis 0.45ml and he had 1 live sperm! Omg! 
Is that even enough for ivf?

Well done on your hubby's sperm count, that's amazing! Also that's great about Ivf. What were the drs like? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

He only needs 1 good person per egg as it would be injected in. So get him to eat well, no alcohol if he really wants to try improve it and lots of pills. Wellman conception has everything in it.
So don't give up hope, it should be fine for ivf.

The doctor I saw was really nice. Little Chinese man and he explained it all really well and was just nice. Hoping the nurses are nice too.

I have my best friends hen weekend next Friday and the my appointment is the Wednesday after that.

Did you have a good time away then x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Met our nurse she's called Babylyn ha
She was really nice, a tiny Chinese lady.

I got all my injections and was taught how to do them. Scared!! Ha but law is going to do as many as he can. We had to redo our hep b and HIV as they didn't have a hard copy of this sent over from the other hospital.
I said I was due to start my period anyway really, she said if the results aren't back I'll have to wait and start them next month. Hope my period stays away for another few days and we can still start this month.
We are only allowed to have 1 egg put back too, bit upset but at least we will have a chance to have 1 baby at least. If the 1st ivf fails then we can have 2 out back next time I think x 
I'm finally on my way to starting woooo x


----------



## Our Secret

That is great news mummywannabe, you are on your way, my fingers are crossed for you. Please keep us updated on how you are getting on x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I will definatly. I can't start this month I have to wait til beginning of July.
I started my period late afternoon and went to ring hospital and they closed at 4.30 and said the department that you have to ring up and say you've started your period and to register your treatment is closed on bank holidays too so I couldn't speak to someone until Wednesday and that will be too late. So glad I found out Friday and didn't wait til Monday to ring and find out they were still closed. So at least I know I can start beginning of July.

How is everyone getting on?
X


----------



## piya

hi my hubby first semen analysis was having less motility.. but now it has increased in both count and motility without wait of 3 days abstinence too.. he was prescribed Q-gold plus(antioxidents,multivit and minerals) and carnisure (levocarnitine).. taken 15 days only.. and result is improved drastically..
hope it helps


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Did he go to a urologist to be prescribed that?
Where abouts are you?

We already doing ivf but still booked to see the urologist on 8th June to see if there was anything they could do to improve his count x


----------



## piya

mummy.wannabe said:


> Did he go to a urologist to be prescribed that?
> Where abouts are you?
> 
> We already doing ivf but still booked to see the urologist on 8th June to see if there was anything they could do to improve his count x

no my male gynecologist prescribed them, later urologist also gave him same.. actually he is having 10-15pus cells in semen.. so now we go to both of them regularly..
i get infection from him in every 2 months and it delays my cycle..
i also have retroflexed uterus/posterior placed uterus..
we both are on antibiotics and antifungals now also.. though our urine culture came back negative this month..:dohh:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

My gyno has never suggested him being prescribed pills to take, but only a combined supplement. I do also think stress interferes with sperm count too. My hubby wasn't taking his pills regularly and his count went from 1 million to 5 million in a few months.
Hoping by the time we have our 1st ivf his coung may have improved again but we are still doing ivf with icsi anyway so they will be picking the sperm and injecting x 

Hope it all goes well with you x


----------



## piya

mummy.wannabe said:


> My gyno has never suggested him being prescribed pills to take, but only a combined supplement. I do also think stress interferes with sperm count too. My hubby wasn't taking his pills regularly and his count went from 1 million to 5 million in a few months.
> Hoping by the time we have our 1st ivf his coung may have improved again but we are still doing ivf with icsi anyway so they will be picking the sperm and injecting x
> 
> Hope it all goes well with you x

:flower::hugs:good luck dear..this is my hubby problem too:dohh:..:nope: he missed his pills for 2 days.. but i took charge of it now.. so its my duty..
and one more thing i had made him wear very loose trousers n jeans.. and at home only boxers.. this has also helped him.. also increased his garlic intake.. then i try to make him sleep at low temp setting 16-22..for sperms to form n mature comfortably.. :happydance: and this all might have helped.


----------



## canucks

hubby just got diagnosed.. we are still in shock..we are waiting to see urologist.. when will my turn to be pregnant?:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You will get there believe me!
I had 2 cycles and I'm now 33 weeks with twins x


----------



## canucks

thank you..god i REALLY hope so...


----------

